
Amplituhedron - lainon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplituhedron
======
anigbrowl
Glad you posted this but that article is a bit user-hostile even for math
wikipedia. The relevant paper is relatively approachable if you're a
mathematical tourist.
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.2007.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.2007.pdf)

~~~
lqet
The hand-drawn figures are a nice touch.

~~~
evanb
Nima's slides are also always a treat. The hand-drawn pictures are always
spare, elegant, and crystal-clear.

------
airstrike
Quanta magazine article from 2013 [https://www.quantamagazine.org/physicists-
discover-geometry-...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/physicists-discover-
geometry-underlying-particle-physics-20130917/)

------
jpatokal
> _In planar N = 4 supersymmetric Yang–Mills theory, also equivalent to the
> perturbative topological B model string theory in twistor space, an
> amplituhedron is defined as a mathematical space known as the positive
> Grassmannian._

Can I use a turbo-encabulator to create amplituhedrons?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator)

As an aside, I work at a company that encourages people to summarize their
mission in 3 words. Mine is "malleable logarithmic casings".

------
ajay-d
I need the 3 brown 1 blue video to understand this one

------
Mizza
I started this Wikipedia article! Cool to see it here, but why now?

~~~
Cobord
I tried my hand at editing it, but was definitely lost at the question that
it's not that hard to understand geometrically what the idea is, but how it
relates to physics means doing a lot more work. So hard to strike the balance.
Why would one care about a rectangular matrix all of whose maximal minors are
positive.

------
lunchladydoris
What a coincidence (!/?) I'm reading Brian Clegg's book Quantum Age and just
heard about this for the first time yesterday.

------
Supersaiyan_IV
Through substitution of a theoretical geometric object into infinite
dimensional space computations are greatly simplified, as Riemann hypothesis
provides sufficient rules to deal with infinite series of natural numbers.

